# Yeap, here i am.



## Sgt.Belote

So lumpy and loafy said i should come here. And here it is lol.


----------



## Douger

What does Sgt stand for ?


----------



## Sgt.Belote

Douger said:


> What does Sgt stand for ?





Sergeant (SGT) Army.


----------



## Douger

Then go to your control panel and add the fact that you're a meathead and your beloved flag will be placed beside your avatar.


----------



## syrenn

Sgt.Belote said:


> So lumpy and loafy said i should come here. And here it is lol.





What.... not lazy? I am disappointed, it was such a roll. Let me guess, son number 2#?


----------



## Sgt.Belote

syrenn said:


> Sgt.Belote said:
> 
> 
> 
> So lumpy and loafy said i should come here. And here it is lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What.... not lazy? I am disappointed, it was such a roll. Let me guess, son number 2#?
Click to expand...


 Umm No i was stationed in hawaii with.. (lemme see which one is which)  Loafy lol I know him as sam.


----------



## spc.loafy

syrenn said:


> Sgt.Belote said:
> 
> 
> 
> So lumpy and loafy said i should come here. And here it is lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What.... not lazy? I am disappointed, it was such a roll. Let me guess, son number 2#?
Click to expand...


I'm an only son lol, though this guy is like a brother to me.


----------



## spc.loafy

Sgt.Belote said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt.Belote said:
> 
> 
> 
> So lumpy and loafy said i should come here. And here it is lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What.... not lazy? I am disappointed, it was such a roll. Let me guess, son number 2#?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Umm No i was stationed in hawaii with.. (lemme see which one is which)  Loafy lol I know him as sam.
Click to expand...


now they know my name... now Del's gonna try to come find me in real life... too bad there isn't a neg button in the real world lol


----------



## Lumpy 1

syrenn said:


> Sgt.Belote said:
> 
> 
> 
> So lumpy and loafy said i should come here. And here it is lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What.... not lazy? I am disappointed, it was such a roll. Let me guess, son number 2#?
Click to expand...


I'd be proud to have Sgt. Belote as an honorary son, just sayin.


----------



## Sgt.Belote

Haha if he goes to find you in real life. Ill gladly show him real rep v/s neg rep


----------



## spc.loafy

ah bud, its good to have you here, I'm sure a lot of folks wont want to mess with you... just too funny


----------



## Amelia

Welcome.  

Don't forget to pick up your complimentary tribble at the front desk.


----------



## Sgt.Belote

Hey about this damn flag, sam get on skype i need a mother fckn walk though here.


----------



## Intense

Welcome.


----------



## syrenn

Sgt.Belote said:


> Hey about this damn flag, sam get on skype i need a mother fckn walk though here.




supporting (paying) members get a flag.... ^^ see flag by my name.


----------



## spc.loafy

Sgt.Belote said:


> Hey about this damn flag, sam get on skype i need a mother fckn walk though here.



on it bud


----------



## Sgt.Belote

Intense said:


> Welcome.



Thank you so much


----------



## Sgt.Belote

syrenn said:


> Sgt.Belote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey about this damn flag, sam get on skype i need a mother fckn walk though here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> supporting (paying) members get a flag.... ^^ see flag by my name.
Click to expand...


Yes yes, i see your flag. I like your flag its purdy.


----------



## Sgt.Belote

hmmm test rainbow style


----------



## syrenn

Sgt.Belote said:


> hmmm test rainbow style

























oh no..... shades of mr sherman!!!  I should neg you for that!


----------



## spc.loafy

how you liking your first day bud? see your making lots of friends


----------



## Sgt.Belote

You know me, im a friendly person


----------



## spc.loafy

you sure are, sounds like you'll have lots to talk about with people... especially with the big rep crowd


----------



## Sgt.Belote

I care not about rep  Just getting my point across.


----------



## Luissa

Interesting.


----------



## Sgt.Belote

its how i roll


----------



## spc.loafy

I really don't need rep ether, but I would like to have "big fish" status just to have it... btw Luissa is pretty cool.


----------



## Sgt.Belote

Ill get all the rep for the haters of the haters


----------



## Artevelde

Welcome.


----------



## syrenn

Sgt.Belote said:


> its how i roll


----------



## Luissa

Your friend Lumpy and I are old friends...

The guy just loves me.

Other than that, welcome. Hope you enjoy your stay.


----------



## spc.loafy

I figure your gonna get rep fast man, people like people who say what they gotta say... especially when they fight the big ones. I figure you'l get more reps than you'l loose


----------



## Sgt.Belote

Luissa said:


> Your friend Lumpy and I are old friends...
> 
> The guy just loves me.
> 
> Other than that, welcome. Hope you enjoy your stay.



Hes the father of a good army buddy of mine. We go way back


----------



## Luissa

spc.loafy said:


> I really don't need rep ether, but I would like to have "big fish" status just to have it... btw Luissa is pretty cool.



I am?


----------



## syrenn

spc.loafy said:


> I really don't need rep ether, but I would like to have "big fish" status just to have it... btw Luissa is pretty cool.






Who are you calling a fish?


----------



## Sgt.Belote

spc.loafy said:


> I figure your gonna get rep fast man, people like people who say what they gotta say... especially when they fight the big ones. I figure you'l get more reps than you'l loose



Im not really fond of giving a damn about whos "popular" or what not on a message board. Its the internet. Internet popularity holds no weight in my life lol and i could care less what some nub 1000 miles away has to say. Or if i hurt their massive e-feelings


----------



## syrenn

Sgt.Belote said:


> spc.loafy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I figure your gonna get rep fast man, people like people who say what they gotta say... especially when they fight the big ones. I figure you'l get more reps than you'l loose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im not really fond of giving a damn about whos "popular" or what not on a message board. Its the internet. Internet popularity holds no weight in my life lol and i could care less what some nub 1000 miles away has to say. Or if i hurt their massive e-feelings
Click to expand...






im hurt.


----------



## Sgt.Belote

syrenn said:


> spc.loafy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't need rep ether, but I would like to have "big fish" status just to have it... btw Luissa is pretty cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you calling a fish?
Click to expand...


*Some fish are rather adorable syrenne *


----------



## Luissa

Sgt.Belote said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your friend Lumpy and I are old friends...
> 
> The guy just loves me.
> 
> Other than that, welcome. Hope you enjoy your stay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hes the father of a good army buddy of mine. We go way back
Click to expand...


That is cool.

But just in case you didn't pick up on my  sarcasm, lumpy and I aren't always friendly.. But it's a message board, so all is fair.

Either way have fun.


----------



## Sgt.Belote

syrenn said:


> Sgt.Belote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spc.loafy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I figure your gonna get rep fast man, people like people who say what they gotta say... especially when they fight the big ones. I figure you'l get more reps than you'l loose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im not really fond of giving a damn about whos "popular" or what not on a message board. Its the internet. Internet popularity holds no weight in my life lol and i could care less what some nub 1000 miles away has to say. Or if i hurt their massive e-feelings
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im hurt.
Click to expand...


 Aww lemme make your E-feelings better


----------



## Luissa

syrenn said:


> spc.loafy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't need rep ether, but I would like to have "big fish" status just to have it... btw Luissa is pretty cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you calling a fish?
Click to expand...


I was surprised he called me cool. His father must like me at the minute. Lol


----------



## spc.loafy

syrenn said:


> spc.loafy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't need rep ether, but I would like to have "big fish" status just to have it... btw Luissa is pretty cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you calling a fish?
Click to expand...


what? your a great catch


----------



## Sgt.Belote

Luissa said:


> Sgt.Belote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your friend Lumpy and I are old friends...
> 
> The guy just loves me.
> 
> Other than that, welcome. Hope you enjoy your stay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hes the father of a good army buddy of mine. We go way back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is cool.
> 
> But just in case you didn't pick up on my  sarcasm, lumpy and I aren't always friendly.. But it's a message board, so all is fair.
> 
> Either way have fun.
Click to expand...


Its ok, its all in good nature


----------



## spc.loafy

Luissa said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spc.loafy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't need rep ether, but I would like to have "big fish" status just to have it... btw Luissa is pretty cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you calling a fish?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was surprised he called me cool. His father must like me at the minute. Lol
Click to expand...


lol you must think lumpy takes things serious. hes always laughing.


----------



## Sgt.Belote

Luissa said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spc.loafy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't need rep ether, but I would like to have "big fish" status just to have it... btw Luissa is pretty cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you calling a fish?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was surprised he called me cool. His father must like me at the minute. Lol
Click to expand...


Not to sure about your picture though. but to each their own


----------



## syrenn

Sgt.Belote said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt.Belote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im not really fond of giving a damn about whos "popular" or what not on a message board. Its the internet. Internet popularity holds no weight in my life lol and i could care less what some nub 1000 miles away has to say. Or if i hurt their massive e-feelings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im hurt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aww lemme make your E-feelings better
Click to expand...


I see... you like man eaters..... 

A little piranha never hurt anyone....


----------



## Sgt.Belote

spc.loafy said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you calling a fish?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was surprised he called me cool. His father must like me at the minute. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol you must think lumpy takes things serious. hes always laughing.
Click to expand...



This is serious shizz bro


----------



## Sgt.Belote

syrenn said:


> Sgt.Belote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im hurt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aww lemme make your E-feelings better
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see... you like man eaters.....
> 
> A little piranha never hurt anyone....
Click to expand...




Depends on where it bites


----------



## Luissa

spc.loafy said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you calling a fish?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was surprised he called me cool. His father must like me at the minute. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol you must think lumpy takes things serious. hes always laughing.
Click to expand...


Just say your dad might make a comment about him not wanting you to bring home a girl like me. Lol

He is not all bad, we all have been guilty of cheap shots including myself.


----------



## Sgt.Belote

Luissa said:


> spc.loafy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was surprised he called me cool. His father must like me at the minute. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol you must think lumpy takes things serious. hes always laughing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just say your dad might make a comment about him not wanting you to bring home a girl like me. Lol
> 
> He is not all bad, we all have been guilty of cheap shots including myself.
Click to expand...



hehe Id like to be there to see this one


----------



## spc.loafy

Luissa said:


> spc.loafy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was surprised he called me cool. His father must like me at the minute. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol you must think lumpy takes things serious. hes always laughing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just say your dad might make a comment about him not wanting you to bring home a girl like me. Lol
> 
> He is not all bad, we all have been guilty of cheap shots including myself.
Click to expand...


that an offer lol?


----------



## Luissa

syrenn said:


> Sgt.Belote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im hurt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aww lemme make your E-feelings better
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see... you like man eaters.....
> 
> A little piranha never hurt anyone....
Click to expand...


I have chewed on a few military men. 
They seem to be my style right now, and I take no prisoners.. Lol


----------



## Sgt.Belote

spc.loafy said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spc.loafy said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol you must think lumpy takes things serious. hes always laughing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just say your dad might make a comment about him not wanting you to bring home a girl like me. Lol
> 
> He is not all bad, we all have been guilty of cheap shots including myself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that an offer lol?
Click to expand...


HAHAHAHAHA Pictures or it didnt happen


----------



## Sgt.Belote

Luissa said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt.Belote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aww lemme make your E-feelings better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see... you like man eaters.....
> 
> A little piranha never hurt anyone....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have chewed on a few military men.
> They seem to be my style right now, and I take no prisoners.. Lol
Click to expand...



*Oh MY... nom nom nom*


----------



## Luissa

spc.loafy said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spc.loafy said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol you must think lumpy takes things serious. hes always laughing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just say your dad might make a comment about him not wanting you to bring home a girl like me. Lol
> 
> He is not all bad, we all have been guilty of cheap shots including myself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that an offer lol?
Click to expand...


I have to admit, the thought of how your father would react excites me. So it could be an offer..
~Insert evil laugh~


----------



## syrenn

Sgt.Belote said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt.Belote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aww lemme make your E-feelings better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see... you like man eaters.....
> 
> A little piranha never hurt anyone....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on where it bites
Click to expand...



Considering the smilie you put up.... i would assume that is where you would get bit?


----------



## spc.loafy

Luissa said:


> spc.loafy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just say your dad might make a comment about him not wanting you to bring home a girl like me. Lol
> 
> He is not all bad, we all have been guilty of cheap shots including myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that an offer lol?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have to admit, the thought of how your father would react excites me. So it could be an offer..
> ~Insert evil laugh~
Click to expand...


hahaha well, its nice to make your acquaintance


----------



## Sgt.Belote

syrenn said:


> Sgt.Belote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see... you like man eaters.....
> 
> A little piranha never hurt anyone....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on where it bites
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Considering the smilie you put up.... i would assume that is where you would get bit?
Click to expand...




Ok... just saying....


----------



## Luissa

Sgt.Belote said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see... you like man eaters.....
> 
> A little piranha never hurt anyone....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have chewed on a few military men.
> They seem to be my style right now, and I take no prisoners.. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Oh MY... nom nom nom*
Click to expand...


I should not have said that....I need to learn to behave.


----------



## Sgt.Belote

Damn... let the sex chat on my board commence !


----------



## syrenn

Luissa said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt.Belote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aww lemme make your E-feelings better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see... you like man eaters.....
> 
> A little piranha never hurt anyone....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have chewed on a few military men.
> They seem to be my style right now, and I take no prisoners.. Lol
Click to expand...



 

there are some scarred men out there...... a little bite never hurt anyone.


----------



## Luissa

spc.loafy said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spc.loafy said:
> 
> 
> 
> that an offer lol?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to admit, the thought of how your father would react excites me. So it could be an offer..
> ~Insert evil laugh~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hahaha well, its nice to make your acquaintance
Click to expand...


OH! This could be fun.


----------



## Luissa

syrenn said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see... you like man eaters.....
> 
> A little piranha never hurt anyone....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have chewed on a few military men.
> They seem to be my style right now, and I take no prisoners.. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there are some scarred men out there...... a little bite never hurt anyone.
Click to expand...


This I know.


----------



## Sgt.Belote

Luissa said:


> Sgt.Belote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have chewed on a few military men.
> They seem to be my style right now, and I take no prisoners.. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Oh MY... nom nom nom*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I should not have said that....I need to learn to behave.
Click to expand...




This is not a place to behave


----------



## syrenn

Luissa said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have chewed on a few military men.
> They seem to be my style right now, and I take no prisoners.. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there are some scarred men out there...... a little bite never hurt anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This I know.
Click to expand...



 me too......


----------



## Sgt.Belote

I dont think sam and i are scared of to much lol. Should have seen us in hawaii.. which i wont go into details on.. those nights are better left to those whom where there and didnt get put on youtube


----------



## Luissa

Sgt.Belote said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt.Belote said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Oh MY... nom nom nom*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should not have said that....I need to learn to behave.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not a place to behave
Click to expand...


I hardly behave anywhere, not my style.


----------



## Sgt.Belote

syrenn said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see... you like man eaters.....
> 
> A little piranha never hurt anyone....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have chewed on a few military men.
> They seem to be my style right now, and I take no prisoners.. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there are some scarred men out there...... a little bite never hurt anyone.
Click to expand...


Love me a good bite!


----------



## Sgt.Belote

Luissa said:


> Sgt.Belote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I should not have said that....I need to learn to behave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not a place to behave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hardly behave anywhere, not my style.
Click to expand...


behaving is for the married or seriously taken lol


----------



## syrenn

Sgt.Belote said:


> I dont think sam and i are scared of to much lol. Should have seen us in hawaii.. which i wont go into details on.. those nights are better left to those whom where there and didnt get put on youtube




scaRRed... not scared...


----------



## Sgt.Belote

syrenn said:


> Sgt.Belote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think sam and i are scared of to much lol. Should have seen us in hawaii.. which i wont go into details on.. those nights are better left to those whom where there and didnt get put on youtube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scaRRed... not scared...
Click to expand...


Well just so you know.......


*I bite BACK!*


----------



## Luissa

Sgt.Belote said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt.Belote said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is not a place to behave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hardly behave anywhere, not my style.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> behaving is for the married or seriously taken lol
Click to expand...


Could explain why I am single. LOL

It is all becoming clear to me.


----------



## syrenn

Sgt.Belote said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt.Belote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think sam and i are scared of to much lol. Should have seen us in hawaii.. which i wont go into details on.. those nights are better left to those whom where there and didnt get put on youtube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scaRRed... not scared...
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well just so you know.......
> 
> 
> *I bite BACK!*
Click to expand...


----------



## Sgt.Belote

Luissa said:


> Sgt.Belote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hardly behave anywhere, not my style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> behaving is for the married or seriously taken lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Could explain why I am single. LOL
> 
> It is all becoming clear to me.
Click to expand...



lol im single because the X wife was a bit....used while i was away lol


----------



## Sgt.Belote

syrenn said:


> Sgt.Belote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> scaRRed... not scared...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well just so you know.......
> 
> 
> *I bite BACK!*
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


and from your picture... you like biting fingers huh?


----------



## Lumpy 1

Luissa said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spc.loafy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't need rep ether, but I would like to have "big fish" status just to have it... btw Luissa is pretty cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you calling a fish?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was surprised he called me cool. His father must like me at the minute. Lol
Click to expand...


I've always appreciated you Darlin, you have much to offer but I appreciate you far more as an independent person.


----------



## syrenn

Sgt.Belote said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt.Belote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well just so you know.......
> 
> 
> *I bite BACK!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and from your picture... you like biting fingers huh?
Click to expand...



lol.... lumpy can tell you about my avis.


----------



## Sgt.Belote

Figuring things out for my self is always the best way from what ive learned


----------



## Luissa

Sgt.Belote said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt.Belote said:
> 
> 
> 
> behaving is for the married or seriously taken lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could explain why I am single. LOL
> 
> It is all becoming clear to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> lol im single because the X wife was a bit....used while i was away lol
Click to expand...


Oh! 

Yeah, women who cheat while their husbands are deployed, well I cannot comment on that..But that sucks, but you are probably better off.


----------



## Sgt.Belote

Luissa said:


> Sgt.Belote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could explain why I am single. LOL
> 
> It is all becoming clear to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol im single because the X wife was a bit....used while i was away lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh!
> 
> Yeah, women who cheat while their husbands are deployed, well I cannot comment on that..But that sucks, but you are probably better off.
Click to expand...


*There is no doubt with in my mind that i am better off. Not a single chance on the coldest day in hell that i would ever take her back, or for that matter even wish to speak to her again*


----------



## syrenn

Sgt.Belote said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt.Belote said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol im single because the X wife was a bit....used while i was away lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh!
> 
> Yeah, women who cheat while their husbands are deployed, well I cannot comment on that..But that sucks, but you are probably better off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *There is no doubt with in my mind that i am better off. Not a single chance on the coldest day in hell that i would ever take her back, or for that matter even wish to speak to her again*
Click to expand...



you are killing me with the colors and font.........


----------



## Luissa

Sgt.Belote said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt.Belote said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol im single because the X wife was a bit....used while i was away lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh!
> 
> Yeah, women who cheat while their husbands are deployed, well I cannot comment on that..But that sucks, but you are probably better off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *There is no doubt with in my mind that i am better off. Not a single chance on the coldest day in hell that i would ever take her back, or for that matter even wish to speak to her again*
Click to expand...


I don't blame you..


----------



## Sgt.Belote

Luissa said:


> Sgt.Belote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh!
> 
> Yeah, women who cheat while their husbands are deployed, well I cannot comment on that..But that sucks, but you are probably better off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *There is no doubt with in my mind that i am better off. Not a single chance on the coldest day in hell that i would ever take her back, or for that matter even wish to speak to her again*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't blame you..
Click to expand...


I dont back track. X's are X's for a reason. So no need to go back and relive the same mistake as the first time lol


----------



## Lumpy 1

syrenn said:


> Sgt.Belote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and from your picture... you like biting fingers huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> lol.... lumpy can tell you about my avis.
Click to expand...


..ahhh...this always gets me in trouble as I recall...

Let me just say Syrenn is a sweeeeet , intelligent and I suspect a rather attractive women..


----------



## spc.loafy

Lumpy 1 said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt.Belote said:
> 
> 
> 
> and from your picture... you like biting fingers huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol.... lumpy can tell you about my avis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ..ahhh...this always gets me in trouble as I recall...
> 
> Let me just say Syrenn is a sweeeeet , intelligent and I suspect a rather attractive women..
Click to expand...


like I said, quite a catch.


----------



## Sgt.Belote

spc.loafy said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol.... lumpy can tell you about my avis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..ahhh...this always gets me in trouble as I recall...
> 
> Let me just say Syrenn is a sweeeeet , intelligent and I suspect a rather attractive women..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> like I said, quite a catch.
Click to expand...





here fishy fishy......


----------



## Luissa

It is getting thick in here.


----------



## Sgt.Belote

i have my combat boots still


----------



## spc.loafy

Luissa said:


> It is getting thick in here.



I thought thick was good...


----------



## Sgt.Belote

spc.loafy said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is getting thick in here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought thick was good...
Click to expand...


Apparently she didnt like the size of my finger though :| said it needed to be smaller


----------



## spc.loafy

Sgt.Belote said:


> spc.loafy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is getting thick in here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought thick was good...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently she didnt like the size of my finger though :| said it needed to be smaller
Click to expand...


gotta start somewhere I guess


----------



## Sgt.Belote

spc.loafy said:


> Sgt.Belote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spc.loafy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought thick was good...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently she didnt like the size of my finger though :| said it needed to be smaller
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> gotta start somewhere I guess
Click to expand...


ill only stick in the tip


----------



## Sgt.Belote

I think we scared them all off  :O


----------



## Luissa

Men lol


----------



## Sgt.Belote

Luissa said:


> Men lol



We do have our... "perks" though


----------



## spc.loafy

Sgt.Belote said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Men lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We do have our... "perks" though
Click to expand...


I was getting a signal... figured you liked the sound of perks Luissa


----------



## Sgt.Belote

lol


----------



## Luissa

Oh!!! I must remember I am a mod. 

In a different time, not so long ago I would have explained my signals.


----------



## Sgt.Belote

So mods are not aloud to be helpful and ex plane situations?


----------



## spc.loafy

Luissa said:


> Oh!!! I must remember I am a mod.
> 
> In a different time, not so long ago I would have explained my signals.



mods cant have signals? live a little


----------



## strollingbones

Sgt.Belote said:


> Hey about this damn flag, sam get on skype i need a mother fckn walk though here.



you need guidance on a message board?


----------



## strollingbones

Sgt.Belote said:


> I think we scared them all off  :O




o yes we are terrified of internet warriors lol


----------



## spc.loafy

strollingbones said:


> Sgt.Belote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey about this damn flag, sam get on skype i need a mother fckn walk though here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you need guidance on a message board?
Click to expand...


I helped him out, how you doing strolling?


----------



## strollingbones

esp one's who cannot figure out message boards....


do i laugh now?


----------



## strollingbones

i am good..thanks for asking...but your friend seems deteremined to make a fool of himself


----------



## spc.loafy

strollingbones said:


> Sgt.Belote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we scared them all off  :O
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> o yes we are terrified of internet warriors lol
Click to expand...


You know you love us already


----------



## strollingbones

is he at bragg?


----------



## Sgt.Belote

strollingbones said:


> Sgt.Belote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey about this damn flag, sam get on skype i need a mother fckn walk though here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you need guidance on a message board?
Click to expand...


I do at times yes. I dont spend countless hours of my life presuing glory on the internet. Much more viable to do so in real life than here. But Thank you kindly for your concern. It touched me deeply and warmed my soul


----------



## Luissa

spc.loafy said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh!!! I must remember I am a mod.
> 
> In a different time, not so long ago I would have explained my signals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mods cant have signals? live a little
Click to expand...


I think this is the first time someone has told me to live a little. 
And we can have signals, and some of us know how to play the game.


----------



## Sgt.Belote

Luissa said:


> spc.loafy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh!!! I must remember I am a mod.
> 
> In a different time, not so long ago I would have explained my signals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mods cant have signals? live a little
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think this is the first time someone has told me to live a little.
> And we can have signals, and some of us now how to play the game.
Click to expand...


Life is a game hun, Its all a series of steps to a dance that leads us though life.


----------



## spc.loafy

Luissa said:


> spc.loafy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh!!! I must remember I am a mod.
> 
> In a different time, not so long ago I would have explained my signals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mods cant have signals? live a little
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think this is the first time someone has told me to live a little.
> And we can have signals, and some of us now how to play the game.
Click to expand...


well I like it lively hon?


----------



## spc.loafy

strollingbones said:


> i am good..thanks for asking...but your friend seems deteremined to make a fool of himself



hes determined to bring out the folks that talk big is all, he likes to make folks cry


----------



## Sgt.Belote

spc.loafy said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> i am good..thanks for asking...but your friend seems deteremined to make a fool of himself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hes determined to bring out the folks that talk big is all, he likes to make folks cry
Click to expand...


Internet boys and girls cry the best. Usually with the most useless comments of ill intelligence as well. Like seriously you people are letting me down. The hipe at which you where built up to be is proving to be a shear waste of my intelligence here :|


----------



## spc.loafy

Sgt.Belote said:


> spc.loafy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> i am good..thanks for asking...but your friend seems deteremined to make a fool of himself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hes determined to bring out the folks that talk big is all, he likes to make folks cry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Internet boys and girls cry the best. Usually with the most useless comments of ill intelligence as well. Like seriously you people are letting me down. The hipe at which you where built up to be is proving to be a shear waste of my intelligence here :|
Click to expand...


I'm sorry bud, I thought they would be more of a challenge... maybe later


----------



## strollingbones

o yea he talks in green and sounds mean....


we are laughing now ....eh?


----------



## spc.loafy

strollingbones said:


> o yea he talks in green and sounds mean....
> 
> 
> we are laughing now ....eh?



don't like green huh?


----------



## Sgt.Belote

strollingbones said:


> o yea he talks in green and sounds mean....
> 
> 
> we are laughing now ....eh?



Wow, one second, let me go ask my 4 year old to translate that for me. And as a side note that was a really cute nursery rhyme you made up there. Should call up Dr Suse.


----------



## Sgt.Belote

My kid said you where stupid. Which personally is a better flame that you have put out all morning. Grats on getting owned by a 4 year old.


----------



## strollingbones

Sgt.Belote said:


> My kid said you where stupid. Which personally is a better flame that you have put out all morning. Grats on getting owned by a 4 year old.




o now i cry?  lol....you sgt are a fucking idiot...simple as that


----------



## strollingbones

and who the hell lets a 4 yr old read message boads?

proud parenting that?


----------



## Sgt.Belote

strollingbones said:


> and who the hell lets a 4 yr old read message boads?
> 
> proud parenting that?



*Im the idiot? I just took a look at your profile picture. Now i just feel like I am kicking someone in a wheel chair. You use the smallest words, in the most in coherent thought process of anyone ive encountered in my life. Take a deep long look in the mirror grandma before you question intelligence. I understand that your master wishes for you to do his bidding and avenge his stupidity. But If you are going to question intelligence at least have graduated from high school first before setting up shop at woodstock and smoking away your life.  You are irrelevent to me as of now. Its like me parking in a handy cap zone. Its just not right to pick on you *


----------



## spc.loafy

lol


----------



## spc.loafy

suppose you gotta wait for someone a bit tougher like liability or the catzmeow... this poor lady came unprepared. I'm sorry strolling


----------



## Sgt.Belote

spc.loafy said:


> suppose you gotta wait for someone a bit tougher like liability or the catzmeow... this poor lady came unprepared. I'm sorry strolling



How the hell do you take someone with the name catsmeow seriously...like its to simply, super troopers comes to mind. Meow what was that? Or you shut up right MEOW


----------



## spc.loafy

Sgt.Belote said:


> spc.loafy said:
> 
> 
> 
> suppose you gotta wait for someone a bit tougher like liability or the catzmeow... this poor lady came unprepared. I'm sorry strolling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How the hell do you take someone wit hthe name catsmeow seriously...like its to simply, super troopers comes to mind. Meow what was that? Or you shut up right MEOW
Click to expand...


oh come meow, its not fair to pick on her before she shows up


----------



## Sgt.Belote

spc.loafy said:


> Sgt.Belote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spc.loafy said:
> 
> 
> 
> suppose you gotta wait for someone a bit tougher like liability or the catzmeow... this poor lady came unprepared. I'm sorry strolling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How the hell do you take someone wit hthe name catsmeow seriously...like its to simply, super troopers comes to mind. Meow what was that? Or you shut up right MEOW
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh come meow, its not fair to pick on her before she shows up
Click to expand...


True, that wasnt to nice of me was it MEOW? Guess i need to go take a time out in the litter box meow.


----------



## freedombecki

Welcome to USMB, Sgt. Belote. Hope you enjoy the boards. 

Oh, and thanks for your service.


----------



## Sgt.Belote

Ohh umm, its going alright. Got my little group of haters already picked out. Loving it, because they are pretty damn retarded already.


----------



## freedombecki

I noticed. They're just giving you a thorough initiation to see if you can fight back. We see good people come here, then the first thing you know, they leave because they can't handle the items flung at them. If you make it through the year, your opinion could possibly metamorph to understanding this, or you just disappear one day after about 2 months on the political deliberation threads. You need buds made outta steel out there sometimes, and some of your initial detractors are just those. But inside, sometimes you find a patriot's heart of gold. 

Best wishes, Sgt. Belote, whatever effort you decide to place here.


----------



## Sgt.Belote

Oh, i hold my ground well. I know that behind those screen these kids are just that, scared little kids trying to get that little tiny voice heard. Ive fought my wars in life, have had my battles. Have the scares both physically and internally to prove that. They have no effect on me. I have laughed harder in the past couple of hours that i have in a long time. Thats why i show my real pictures. My face. I dont talk my talk because im weak. I dont hide behind a screen and say things i wouldnt say to someones face. My two buddies are passive aggressive. Hence why they brought me to this board.  Im jacked up aggressive lol. Speak my mind with out holding back or refraining from public disgrace. I care not for rep or popularity. I have my own mind, and i speak it.


----------



## Samson

Sgt.Belote said:


> Ohh umm, its going alright. Got my little group of haters already picked out. Loving it, because they are pretty damn retarded already.



You not only wrote a sentence fragment, but it also had a dangling modifier.



Welcome to USMB!


----------



## Sgt.Belote

Samson said:


> Sgt.Belote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh umm, its going alright. Got my little group of haters already picked out. Loving it, because they are pretty damn retarded already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You not only wrote a sentence fragment, but it also had a dangling modifier.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to USMB!
Click to expand...


lol yeah, im uneducated what can i say  Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## Sgt.Belote

If im not here tomorrow, let it be know to all my buddies. I bitched slapped Dels mod friends today. Unlike him i dont hide behind a wall of morinic dumb asses to fight my battles for me.  To my peeps i love you all, to my followers, keep me alive  and to my haters, suck on this nice big ol glass of shut the fuck up lol


----------



## Sgt.Belote

I take that back. Im still here. That bitch ass mod doesn't have a big enough ban button for the likes of me. Poor useless fuck.


----------



## Full-Auto

Sgt.Belote said:


> I take that back. Im still here. That bitch ass mod doesn't have a big enough ban button for the likes of me. Poor useless fuck.



Tissue?


----------



## Sgt.Belote

Full-Auto said:


> Sgt.Belote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I take that back. Im still here. That bitch ass mod doesn't have a big enough ban button for the likes of me. Poor useless fuck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tissue?
Click to expand...


damn dude.. please remove your picture from my thread... it was really pretty before u go here... that trash stash was out in the 70s


----------



## Warrior102

Sgt.Belote said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt.Belote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I take that back. Im still here. That bitch ass mod doesn't have a big enough ban button for the likes of me. Poor useless fuck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tissue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> damn dude.. please remove your picture from my thread... it was really pretty before u go here... that trash stash was out in the 70s
Click to expand...


Who's the pole-smoker in your avatar now?


----------



## Sgt.Belote

Warrior102 said:


> Sgt.Belote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tissue?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damn dude.. please remove your picture from my thread... it was really pretty before u go here... that trash stash was out in the 70s
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who's the pole-smoker in your avatar now?
Click to expand...


Thats the best you god kid? Dude i have nailed skirt beyond your wildest dreams. Go back to your message board with your little buddies. This is not the sand box.


----------



## Warrior102

Sgt.Belote said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt.Belote said:
> 
> 
> 
> damn dude.. please remove your picture from my thread... it was really pretty before u go here... that trash stash was out in the 70s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's the pole-smoker in your avatar now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats the best you god kid? Dude i have nailed skirt beyond your wildest dreams. Go back to your message board with your little buddies. This is not the sand box.
Click to expand...


Who is it? You? Your lover? The man you want to be with?


----------



## Sgt.Belote

Warrior102 said:


> Sgt.Belote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who's the pole-smoker in your avatar now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats the best you god kid? Dude i have nailed skirt beyond your wildest dreams. Go back to your message board with your little buddies. This is not the sand box.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who is it? You? Your lover? The man you want to be with?
Click to expand...


Thank you for talking about my lover.. enjoy the rule breaking. And as a side note.. thats the man that could curb stomp your fucking face into the ground


----------



## Douger

Rep if you thinks this thread is the best this year !


----------



## Rat in the Hat

*Yeap, here i am. *

Nup, not any more.


----------



## Intense

Rat in the Hat said:


> *Yeap, here i am. *
> 
> Nup, not any more.



*Thread Closed.*


----------

